# Hey, I put some new shoes on



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*and suddenly everything is right,
I said, hey, I put some new shoes on and everybody's smiling,
it so inviting,
Oh, short on money,
but long on time,
slowly strolling in the sweet sunshine,
and i'm running late,
and i don't need an excuse,
'cause i'm wearing my brand new shoes.*
copyright Paolo Nutini

0306 3030 0002 7164 6887
0306 3030 0002 7164 6894
0306 3030 0002 7164 6863
0306 3030 0002 7164 6856
0306 3030 0002 7164 6917
0306 3030 0002 7164 6931
0306 3030 0002 7164 6849
0306 3030 0002 7164 6924
0306 3030 0002 7164 6870 - Gene :u 
0306 3030 0002 7164 6948 - Bigman for the diet contest :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

You feeling alright?? 

Look out!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn...That's a lot of carnage all stacked up in one place!! Get em!!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think those shoes are too tight:r :r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm mailing you some medicine, this in my professional opinion, is the worst case of "bomb-itis" I have seen.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Whoa!!!! We might have a new madman on the loose!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh crap!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow that is a lot of boxes! Look out! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

holy crap that is gonna hurt


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Now I got to change my shorts!!! :c


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like your moving. Way to spread the love around.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like my wife selling stuff on ebay! lol!!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You were not kidding Dave!:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one big bombing run !!

WOW !!! :dr ...........WTG !!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh my Dave, thats going to be quite a hit! :tu :ss


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Yowza`! Hope you got a large volume mailer discount from USPS ! Nicely done :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Holy Cow Dave, you've lost it!! :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

wow, call UPS and tell em to send a truck to your place. Once there done at your place they will need to empty before they go any place else..


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow!! Everyone duck! :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

CeeGar said:


> Wow!! Everyone duck! :tu


Duck isnt gonna do, they need to evacuate.. Hes gonna level the whole darn town!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6887
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6894 fireman43
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6863 Dux
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6856
> ...


Looks like the fun began


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I was one of the unlucky souls that got some unexpected, random TNT sent to him. I lost a limb but think I will make it ok. The Doc says he can fix it, so all is well. I got 5 nice sticks and some great coffee. I would love to post pics but I dont have a camera. (lost at ACC Herf) Thanks alot David. :ss :tu 


MANY THANKS!!!:bl :bl :bl


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

RJT said:


> I was one of the unlucky souls that got some unexpected, random TNT sent to him. I lost a limb but think I will make it ok.


 :r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

0306 3030 0002 7164 6887
0306 3030 0002 7164 6894 fireman43
0306 3030 0002 7164 6863 Dux
0306 3030 0002 7164 6856 bazookajoe
0306 3030 0002 7164 6917
0306 3030 0002 7164 6931 RJT
0306 3030 0002 7164 6849
0306 3030 0002 7164 6924
0306 3030 0002 7164 6870 - Gene
0306 3030 0002 7164 6948 - Bigman for the diet contest 


Only 4 left, I wonder where they will land :cb


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6887
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6894 fireman43
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6863 Dux
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6856 bazookajoe
> ...


I have an idea about one of them and it is going to cost you some serious pain. I am in New Orleans right now so I will post it when I get home this weekend but thanks David. However, you realize that you just signed up for some instant karma.

scottie


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Go Get'em:gn :gn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Whoa!!!! We might have a new madman on the loose!!!!!!!!


holy hell! Bunker down boys haha. Stevie, nice quote


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6887 ????
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6894 fireman43
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6863 Dux
> 0306 3030 0002 7164 6856 bazookajoe
> ...


This was fun. Might have to go shopping more often :cb


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that big brown box part of the bombing run? Watch out folks...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is that big brown box part of the bombing run? Watch out folks...


That one went to Gene in Iraq. :u


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

whoop, what a bombing raid.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

that is one hellacious pile of ordnance.
Nice bombing run, Dave.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I smell feet.


----------

